

Best way to save a webpage as PDF? - RhombusRocker

Over half the time I try to save a webpage as pdf it is garbled.  I save PDF copies of receipts of purchases and online payments, but often the output format looks drastically different, and often horrible to read.<p>What is the best program to use?
======
andrepinto
I would take a look at Pandoc,
[http://johnmacfarlane.net/pandoc/](http://johnmacfarlane.net/pandoc/)

I've used it without a problem so far!

